# Ryan Heise NxN simulator.



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2008)

He put out a test version of his simulator. http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/NxNxN

My best 5x5 is 2:4x and my best 4x4 is 1:28. Did 1 6x6 and it was a 10 min. Stupid qqwref and his 1:45 5x5 already... Interesting solution to the inner slice turns.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm speechless, it's so great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My first 3 tries on 4x4: 2:10, 1:34, 1:24, not bad considering I only know how to do r and r' turns besides normal turns  key positioning can improve a bit but I certainly adore this! 
ok after a few tries I got 54.50, though I still can't do any other slice moves than r xD
first try at 5x5: 2:11


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't understand the slice moves with the shifts and things...how do you do "u" or "d"?

4x4: 2:12 (I sucked at those PLL parities lol)
Edit: woot 1:51.50
And 1:39.42
Now 1:22.02 
Finally 1:18.20
PB 1:09.40 (faster than my real 4x4 haha)
Sub 1:05: 1:04.84 
I'm going to stop playing and start studying for my tests now...

5x5: 6:11.47 seconds (messed up the edge algo a few times..)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok... you can't do u and d turns. it works just like the 3x3 sim. For the slice moves with shifts, it's really unnecessary unless you doing a cube >5. What you do then, is when you hit 7 for example, it moves in you're "hand". Then when you do a R turn, then you actually are doing an r. When you do a r, then you're actually doing a r2. These are all multislice.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you can't do u or d (hopefully not yet)

and I suck at pairing in the M ring 

just tried the 4x4 once, but had to stop to answer the phone...will try another one


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have been waiting for this a long time. Now I can beat my 2x2 computer record.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay! 3:10 on the 4x4  haha...pairing in the M ring is definately not for me...

I'm not doing something like this:

make the R slice double turn...set up the pair at DF/UF, do r, U L/L' U' r


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2008)

1:44 on 5x5


----------



## alexc (Jan 17, 2008)

The applet doesn't work for me...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2008)

Pedro, I'm still paring in the E slice, and I got a 2:10 5x5... Just use z rotations to rotate for inserts. it takes a little to get used to.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm...I never did z rotations at the applet  

I think I didn't even know it was possible 

let me try once more...

EDIT
3:57 (4x4)...took me forever to do the G perm  trying to do the u moves was kinda weird...

but I think this will surely help, me

thanks Dan 

oh, and the applet is acting kinda strangely with me...I finish the solve but it won't show the time before I click outside it...


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 17, 2008)

i don't really do z rotations, i just do x y' lol. It's in an awkward place, but I guess i'll try to get used to it.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

2:57 

and...I just found that you can use the same r/l keys from the 3x3 :O

damn...why am I so dumb?

EDIT:

PB is now 1:52 
and 5:48 on the 5x5 (did just twice)


----------



## Jai (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anybody done the 2x2? The times you can get are ridiculous. I average around 9 seconds with a real cube, and I got a 3.xx solve within my first few tries.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 18, 2008)

Z rotations? I don't even know the keys for that on 3x3 sim...


----------



## Pedro (Jan 18, 2008)

q and p

I didn't remember Ryan enabled B moves...haha...kept doing them by accident...getting more used to it


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jai said:


> Has anybody done the 2x2? The times you can get are ridiculous. I average around 9 seconds with a real cube, and I got a 3.xx solve within my first few tries.




TOTALLY man! i friggin love the 2x2 so far on that sim man! a HUGE thanks to ryan for that sim, i friggin LOVE IT!! great job man!


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Grr I'm getting RSI from like 2 hours of this everyday -.-


----------



## Jack (Jan 18, 2008)

That's really awesome. I just got 1:09.20 on the 4x4! I am using 6 pair for this, because it uses less u and d moves, so less rotations.

Edit: 1:01.45!
Edit2: 57.61!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2008)

Look at my vid in the video section to see how I do the z rotations. Wow Jack, that's impressive.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang it i can't get sub 1:00 lol
Edit: 1:02.26
Yay 59.11 seconds

5x5: 3:43.68

2x2: 3.03 seconds


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't do 4x4 and above on this sim, so I just did 2x2, and got 2.77.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2008)

I got a high 53 on the 4x4 somehow. There's gonna be a lot of competition, didn't know so many people were good at that puzzle :O


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 19, 2008)

This sim is freakin sweet! 

The only disappointment is that you can't do single slice turns on the 4x4, considering I use K4. I actually haven't finished a big cube solve yet, I've been playing with the 2x2 

Does anyone know when the final version is gonna be released? I want it to take averages for me, lol.

EDIT: Wow, I just clicked the link to the applet, and it redirected me to the final version... I feel stupid now 

EDIT AGAIN: Uh oh... So, I was setting up the colors for my 4x4 on the sim, and I was using "fffff" as the code for white. It kept turning up blueish, so, being the [email protected]$$ that I am, I just typed in "white." Now I can't get the 4x4 sim to work... Does anyone know how to get to the preferences for the 4x4 without going straight to the 4x4 page?

Wow, only I could screw up this badly


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 19, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> The only disappointment is that you can't do single slice turns on the 4x4, considering I use K4.


Yeah, it's quite annoying sometimes. Reduction users clearly have an advantage.



Speedy McFastfast said:


> Uh oh... So, I was setting up the colors for my 4x4 on the sim, and I was using "fffff" as the code for white. It kept turning up blueish


The code should be 6 characters long (three 2-digit hexadecimal numbers: red, green, and blue). Use "ffffff" for white.



Speedy McFastfast said:


> Does anyone know how to get to the preferences for the 4x4 without going straight to the 4x4 page?


http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/preferences.cgi


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 19, 2008)

Johannes, you're my new hero.

But seriously, thanks for the help. I guess I won't be getting any great times on that cube sim because it doesn't do single slice turns, unless I suddenly get good at reduction. I really need to work on big cubes more, but my 4x4 is a little sketchy right now. At least I use reduction for the 5x5


----------

